# CZ-83 Magazine Springs



## m5215 (Nov 2, 2018)

Anyone know of a source for CZ-83 magazine springs? I have been looking and have not found anyone that has them. This surprises me considering how many of these pistols are now here in the US.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Wolff? Click on: https://www.gunsprings.com/


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I think they're the same magazine as the CZ82, right? Brownell's or Numrich I'm guessing would have them.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Magazine springs for the Berreta 84F or Browning BDA .380., may work? I'd think they would, or better yet, why wouldn't they?


----------



## m5215 (Nov 2, 2018)

denner12 said:


> Magazine springs for the Berreta 84F or Browning BDA .380., may work? I'd think they would, or better yet, why wouldn't they?


Its strange to me that no one is openly advertising a specific spring replacement for the CZ 83 which may mean that a common spring from another pistol will work but no one has mentioned which one it is. I have both a Berreta 84F and the Browning BDA 380 so I will do a little testing and see if that spring is going to work. I will check into the CZ 82 springs as well if they are readily available. I don't like using parts that are not specifically rated for use in a firearm but if I have to find an alternate source for magazine springs then that is what I will do.


----------

